# Which Computer Keyboard are you using?



## PeterKorcek (Nov 21, 2015)

There was a thread recently about using computer mouse and I was wondering which computer keyboard are you guys using in your everyday work.

Are you using just a normal keyboard (which will do of course) or something special to speed up your workflow


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Nov 21, 2015)

I have one from Logitech. It comes with all the letters that are in the alphabet and also all the numbers you can think of. It also has other keys that I don't use!


----------



## scarred bunny (Nov 21, 2015)

Logitech G110. 

Comfortable for me to type on, and has a bunch of programmable buttons on the side that are quite useful for DAW stuff. Also backlighting, which isn't very useful but looks cool. As an added benefit, everytime someone else tries using it, they always seem to accidentally place their left hand over the macro buttons instead of where it should be, and I get to laugh and point and make fun of them.

No real reason why I picked this particular model; I just went to the store and picked what looked best. And I've had good luck with Logitech peripherals in general. 

Ergonomics should be the number one thing to look for in a keyboard though, by far. Get something that's comfortable, whatever that means for your particular hands. But macro buttons are pretty nifty.


----------



## mickeyl (Nov 21, 2015)

Microsoft Natural Keyboard (in its latest edition, sculpt) since 1994. Never had any wrist problems since then. Using it with Macs and Linux workstations.


----------



## tack (Nov 21, 2015)

I use the http://gaming.coolermaster.com/en/products/keyboards/rapid-i/ (Cooler Master Quick Fire Rapid-i) (Cherry MX Brown, and I installed rubber o-rings). I only use tenkeyless keyboards for the improved desktop real estate. 

Here it is in context.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Nov 21, 2015)

Ergonomic Sculpt for me as well—once you're past the learning curve, it's wonderful.


----------



## pixel (Nov 21, 2015)

Microsoft Comfort Curve keyboard 3000. No special reason to use that one


----------



## Wes Antczak (Nov 21, 2015)

I just picked up a Logitech wireless mouse and keyboard combo. I've been very impressed by the wireless Logitech mice that I've been using on my other computers so hopefully the keyboard will be just as good. I've had wireless in the past and they turned out not to be very good, but the Logitech items are great. I also like the Logitech USB unified receiver that works for multiple items (e.g. a single receiver for both keyboard and mouse) and I like the fact that it's very small and does not protrude very much from the port. In fact, I have it plugged into the front of my computer and it's inside the door that covers the connection bay on the front. The actual computer is behind the computer desk and not in direct line with the receiver yet everything works flawlessly even at a distance. 

I had a Microsoft natural keyboard a while ago and it was pretty comfortable, but I didn't like that it took up more space on the desktop... which was an issue for me at the time.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Nov 21, 2015)

I use the Apple keyboard. I really like the action. Nothing special. You just need to make sure to remap some keys in Windows.


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 21, 2015)

EZsee.
Giant yellow keys since I need screensets and programmed them for recall using a single keypress.


----------



## mickeyl (Nov 21, 2015)

I'd like to have one of those new e-ink key caps Keyboard - that would be great for Controlling virtual Instruments and DAW. Alas, without the natural layout it's a no-go for me.


----------

